#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  How to increase facebook page likes?

## Bhavya

Facebook page likes to act as credibility for a business. It's set a view among your customers that your business provides good service and products and also act as social proof as well. Can you guys tell me how can we increase Facebook page likes?

----------

